

Show HN: Beardmetrics – Social local global insights for your beard - Shpigford
http://beardmetrics.com

======
Shpigford
Growing a beard is a difficult and treacherous road, regardless of gender.

Beardmetrics makes it easier due to it's inherent social local global nature.

It will make money by being free.

Let me know if you have any questions about the technology behind it!

~~~
pixellab
Ha! Brilliant landing page! And very clever marketing. Good job.

------
IanDrake
I hope there's a follow up video for bearmetrics.

~~~
Shpigford
[http://bearmetrics.com](http://bearmetrics.com)

:)

------
dtawfik1
This is brilliant. Well done!

